# Doc put me on BUSPAR AND ACTIVAN



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey everyone, I posted earlier that I suffer from IBS-D and I've been on Levsin and Bentyl and neither one helped. I went to the doctors today and I firmly believe that my IBS is anxiety induced.My doctor put me on Buspar and Activan, has anyone had any success with any of these meds and has it helped the D problem?


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Sorry I misspelled the med, it should read, Doc put me on Buspar and ATIVAN. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------

